# Chicken fatty



## smokeater207 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive seen a ton of chicken fatties in the forum... But it looks like its all pounded out breasts... Was curious has anyone ever used ground chicken or ground turkey to make& smoke a fatty?? I have an idea I wanna try with ground turkey, a "thanksgiving dinner" fatty(stuffing,minced up carrots, cran sauce) but I'm worried Bc no one is using ground!!! Any tips or info would be awesome!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=thanksgiving+fatty


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122548/has-anyone-tried-a-healthy-fattie

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=turkey+fattie


----------



## smokeater207 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank ya!!


----------

